
AWS Speed Test: These Are the Fastest EC2 and S3 Regions - narfz
http://blog.codeship.io/2014/09/30/aws-speed-test-fastest-ec2-and-s3-regions.html#.VCrXxmMqxRs.hackernews
======
fmotlik
Are there any good comparisons of other AWS services and how their speeds
compare in different Regions?

~~~
manualwise
Recently there was a good blogpost by cloudharmony comparing different Cloud
providers:

[http://blog.cloudharmony.com/2014/07/comparing-cloud-
compute...](http://blog.cloudharmony.com/2014/07/comparing-cloud-compute-
services.html)

Basically as long as the equipment is the same it should probably be
comparable on all regions, but you can use those numbers and benchmarks to
compare them for specific workloads that you have

